# 2012 jamis Durango sport , any good?



## Dayrider (Apr 15, 2013)

Wondering about this bike retails for $ 1499 is it any good I'm planing to buy it. Is it a entry or moderate level mountain bike. Thanks hope for some feedback


----------



## jrogs (Sep 2, 2012)

It is pretty entry level components and such. I think that that price is a little high maybe, especially for a carry over. If you compared to other brands such as specialized for a similar bike the MSRP is lower than the asking price you have been offered.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

You must mean $499. Not worth more and I would keep looking.


----------



## mizzaboom (Jun 2, 2010)

I had a 2010 Jamis Durango 1 that I rode for 3 seasons and just sold last winter (bought a new bike). The 2012 Sport looks like the same frame. I rode the piss outta that bike on a lot of terrain it probably wasn't built for. A few things I can tell you:

- if you ride hard on technical terrain expect that crank/bb setup to be pretty much unusable in a short time (mine was destroyed after 5 rides and was quickly upgraded)

- the frame never gave me any issues and I liked the geometry. 

- i don't know much about the fork on the model you are looking at but the RST that came with mine was a POS and was replaced after the first season. 

I'd say it is considered "entry level" but like I said before I put a beating on that bike and was not an "entry level" rider when I bought it; needed something on a budget in order to rekindle my MTB fire. It did the trick and I can't really say anything bad about the Durango or Jamis.


----------



## Borges21 (Mar 2, 2013)

I have one and I love it of course doing a upgrade on the fork but a good entry level bike
Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


----------



## Dayrider (Apr 15, 2013)

By the way I live in New Zealand


----------



## Dayrider (Apr 15, 2013)

Help plz anyone with a reply


----------



## bleedinblue (Mar 23, 2013)

I could answer...but I'd be repeating myself from your other thread.


----------



## TikiGoddess (Mar 24, 2013)

That's a pretty steep price for an entry level bike. They are selling them at 540 on closeout at my local lbs, about 100+ off because they are last season's model. For what you are planning to pay for that bike you can get a better one-- with a better fork and brakes. Even 29 inch wheels!


----------



## TikiGoddess (Mar 24, 2013)

But hey man, it's your money. You seem pretty set on this bike so go ahead and buy it. That's what you want to hear right????


----------



## MountainManBoy (Apr 16, 2013)

Looking thru the multiple posts you've already made about getting advice on this bike makes me think that you are not here to look for advice but just seeking to confirm what you already know. We can't convince you to not buy this bike. If you want it then get it.


----------

